# What Ajust-tru chuck for pm1440gs?



## Hozzie (Jul 21, 2017)

I like the idea of the Ajust-tru chucks.   I am getting a PM1440GS that comes with 8" Chinese 3 jaw and 4 jaw chucks.  I also ordered the Taiwan 8" 4 jaw. 

I am thinking I would like to get an Ajust-tru to minimize having to switch chucks often.  Primary work will be gun related, but I will use it as my main chuck for any general turning as well.  

I will plan to sell the Chinese chucks to recouperate some of the money. 

My question, what size (6 or 8") and what number of jaws would you recommend.  I will keep the Taiwan 4 jaw for use if needed.

Thanks.


----------



## richl (Jul 21, 2017)

I purchased a tool mex 8" 3 jaw set tru. It's 869.00 thru precision Mathews.
It's made by the same bison , in Poland tool mex or something. The bison chuck would have cost over 1200
I also purchased the Taiwan 8" 4 jaw.

They also offer an affordable 3 jaw set tru Taiwan chuck, something like 499.00

Rich


----------



## mikey (Jul 21, 2017)

Here is a nice D1-5 8" Buck Adjust-tru for a make offer price: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BUCK-10-THR...724789?hash=item361cb2f775:g:DkAAAOSw-ldZaSzh


----------



## Hozzie (Jul 21, 2017)

That's a 10".  Bigger than I want or need.   Really thinking 6" is ok for 99% of what I plan to do and thought it may be easier to use with smaller diameter work.   

As these work as a scroll as well, I was also thinking a 4 jaw may be better for holding power, but don't know if there would be any disadvantage over the 3 jaw version.


----------



## Hozzie (Jul 21, 2017)

richl said:


> I purchased a tel mex 8" 3 jaw set tru. It's 869.00 thru precision Mathews.
> It's made by the same bison , in Poland tel mex or something. The bison chuck would have cost over 1200
> I also purchased the Taiwan 8" 4 jaw.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I'll ask Matt what he has.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 21, 2017)

Love my Pratt Burnerd set tru 3 jaw. It hasn't come off the lathe since installation. It's a bit spendy, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## ddickey (Jul 21, 2017)

I believe Bison makes a combination 4J.
I'm looking for a new chuck myself. Rohm chucks are very nice too. There are a few new ones on eBay for a fair price.


----------



## Hozzie (Jul 21, 2017)

This is the one Matt carries as Rich pointed out.  Seems like a good deal at $869 including a D1-5 backplate.   That's the way I am leaning right now unless someone sees something obviously wrong.   TIR is listed at .0006.  Same as the Bison (Same webpage as well). 

https://www.toolmex.com/itemdetail?auto=1&itemcode=3-866-0800P


----------



## richl (Jul 21, 2017)

Do you have any idea when they may start shipping hozzie! They got my cc for the lathe and the 2 chucks, so I am very hopefully it's soon.
I think the 4j Taiwan upgrade and the toolmex 3 jaw are a really nice combination. I've heard others talk about the toolmex being a good chuck...

Rich


----------



## Hozzie (Jul 21, 2017)

I didn't ask Matt today when I talked to him.  The lathes show in stock online now so I would expect any day for them to ship.  Not sure if Matt's team is having to put on the dro's so that may take a bit more.   The toolmex chuck will ship direct he said, so that won't be a holdup.


----------



## richl (Jul 22, 2017)

This is a pic of the toolmex 8" set tru Chuck. Just opened up waiting on the lathe to install it on now

Rich


----------



## mksj (Jul 22, 2017)

There are a number of options to consider. Matt carries Chandox which is a very high quality Taiwanese chuck, and about 2/3rd the price of the Bison equivalent. He also carries the Bison chucks. I have the PBA, (same as Bill above, but mine is 6.3") which are slightly more than Bison, but excellent quality and function. Very pleased with it, but others with the Chandox were equally impressive. Often for gunsmiths I see them going to a 4J or 6J type chuck, but usually 4J independent because one can set the alignment. I might suggest looking into a Bison 4J combo instead of the 4J independent if you just want to get one chuck instead of two. The 4J combo have fairly narrow jaws tips (0.2") that move on a scroll mechanism and each jaw is also independent. I use mine for very precise work, and I find it much quicker to dial in stock over a 4J independent (I have both), less than a minute to swap out stock and dial it in. The repeatability of the scroll is around 0.002" because the pressure on the individual jaws varies slightly based on how you adjusted it previously, but it can be adjusted down to nothing with a few tweaks on the independent jaws. Also from an angular holding perspective, of the chucks I have used it has the least TIR (wobble) at 6 and 12" out. The grinding of the jaws is such that it holds stock very securely, better than my PBA 3J. I use the PBA set-tru if I am doing a lot of repetitive steps in/out of the chuck, so I do not need to dial it in with each step. The PBA TIR on repeat clamping is better than 0.0004" spec, but the Bison combo is nice if the stock is uneven or the OD center is different than the ID center.

So if a 3J set-tru type, Candox, Bison and PBA would be top of the list, Shar's does makes some decent Set-Tru type chucks from what others have posted, so 6J might be a consideration. I personally would get the Chandox over the Shar's at that price level. A general comment on the two piece jaws and also the set-tru chucks, at least on my PBA if you reverse the jaws for ID/OD work, I found it is very critical when flipping the jaws of how you mount them and torque them down and also to always recheck the TIR of the Set-Tru when remounting the jaws. I mount my jaws and lightly bolt them down, then but some precision ground stock in the chuck and lightly tighten the chuck, then tighten the jaw bolts. This seemed to keep the jaws aligned better when tightening the mounting bolts. But I always rcheck the TIR after flipping the jaws. The better chucks have all the jaws numbered.


----------



## Hozzie (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks.  I ordered the 8" toolmex set-tru 3 jaw and also have the Taiwan 8" independent 4 jaw coming.   I think they will do anything I need them to. If I need something smaller, I have a 6" Vertex I got with my Vertex rotary table.  I can always get a backplate for it.  I will test the Chinese 3 jaw and 4 jaw that come with the lathe.  They may surprise me.  If not I will sell them. 

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## richl (Jul 22, 2017)

If this toolmex set tru works out, I'm going to look into getting one for my 13×40 d1-4 enco lathe. It's a very substantial piece of kit when you get it cleaned up and bolted to the backplate.
Good luck with yours.

Another nice feature on their set tru, the 4 set tru bolts are at 90 degrees. This has been a problem for some with other models, I think gator set tru are 3 screws at 120 degrees making the adjustment just a bit more difficult... ymmv

Rich


----------



## Bamban (Jul 23, 2017)

Rich,

If you were to chamber barrels with the lathe, I will be glad to share the little knowledge I learned chambering over 60 rilfe barrels the last year and a half. I tried a couple of different 6J set thru chucks, am 8 inch Bison and 6 inch Gator, 4J, 4J using copper rings, and spiders. In the end I settled on front and back spiders.

I also have a 90 page compilation of different chambering discussions on bench rest central I can share.

Send me an email if interested. bambanbarrelbarn@gmail.com

Here are a couple of pictures showing front spider with finger clamps. The barrel pivots on the clamps via ball bearings when dialing the front and back spiders. Just another way to skin the proverbial cat.


----------



## Hozzie (Jul 23, 2017)

I have thought about doing something like that as well.  Once I get my machine I will play with different setups to see what I like best, but I like that idea.   Machine should be here next week so it won't be long.


----------



## jbolt (Jul 23, 2017)

Just to add to the discussion. I have the Gator 3J 8 inch se- tru. The adjusting screws are 120/60 apart though I never found that to be  problem. I also have a 6" import set-tru left from my previous lathe that I almost never use on my PM-1440GT. The 8 inch is a better fit for the D1-5 and 2 inch spindle bore.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 24, 2017)

JBolt,

Did you receive the chambering compilation?


----------

